

Ask HN : best laptop keyboard - rahulgarg

Extremely frustrated with my HP laptop keyboard. Briefly used a gateway laptop and even the gateway had a better keyboard. Any suggestions on a laptop with a good keyboard?<p>Thinkpads supposedly have the best laptop keyboards. Any others?
======
senthil_rajasek
The one on my (little over a year old) macbook pro. Its the best.

Sadly, the 'delicate' mouse button broke and the Geniuses (no pun intended) at
my local apple store can't locate my extended warranty.

~~~
rahulgarg
Thanks for the tip. Will checkout macbook pros at a local store.

~~~
gtani
i actually like the macbook/MB Air KB (i think they're similar if not the
smae) better than MBP. But the fullsize Apple wired keyboard is light and
durable enough to carry around in a backpack with you, and the keys have the
feel of the macbook KB.

Keyboard fix: call Apple. Lots of times employees in Apple stores are too busy
to spend the time it would take to properly diagnose a problem .

non-apple product: in the US, hit big box stores, Costco, Office Max, best
buy, pound on the keys, look at displays carefully. You have to spend time
with a laptop to discern if the KB, display, heat, fan noise, etc are all
tolerable in your workspaces. Those are my top deal-killers (always carry a
couple mice around with me, never use trackpads, ) Some places (Costco,
target) have 90-day return policies

------
cujo
I like both my macbook pro and thinkpad keyboards, but the thinkpad keyboard
feels nicer to me. The keys seem to have a bit more travel and is just feels
good.

Both are solid though and I don't mind the mbp one. I just prefer the thinkpad
one.

------
sh1mmer
Macbook Pros have excellent keyboard and Apple of course now sell the one from
the Macbook as a separate desk keyboard which is also excellent.

~~~
rahulgarg
Is this one portable? I do use an external keyboard when I can but mine is too
big to carry.

~~~
sh1mmer
Well obviously the one built into the computer is ;)

The other one is thin but not really portable. It's just nice to get the same
feel on a desktop keyboard, it has nice feedback. I'm so over model M
keyboards now. _sigh_

------
icey
I've used Macbook, Dell and Thinkpad keyboards extensively. The Thinkpad is my
favorite by a long shot.

------
alnayyir
My Dell Inspiron 600m has a keyboard that I would consider better than
passable by my standards, but I'm supremely finicky about my keyboards. I'd
give it a 7/10 for feel.

I'm unusually fast on it for a laptop keyboard as well, it seems well-laid
out.

